

More Early Facebook IMs And Emails Surface: "A Sucker Born Every Day” - lotusleaf1987
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/21/facebook-im-sucker/

======
GiraffeNecktie
Yuck. That's a really crap attention-whoring headline from techcrunch. The
"sucker born every day" quote is actually from some random anonymous friend of
Zuckerman about paying for servers. The quote doesn't even warrant inclusion
in the article (the opinion of some nameless person outside the organization
is of no significance whatsoever) and the cynical decision to stick it in the
headline is an outright insult to the reader.

